# Looking for engineered hardwood review



## cornbread (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm considering installing the Cryntel / Surface Source engineered hardwood from Lowes in my home by glue down to concrete on the ground level. Does anyone have experience with these cheaper brands? 

From what I can tell, it is a thinner board 5/16" as compared to 3/8" and it's a 3 ply with a very thin veneer layer on top that doesn't look like it can be refinished. The product is appealing to me because it's only $1.97/sqft. I'm only planning on staying in the house another 3 years or so.

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=88032-75633-95-400&lpage=none


----------



## Zero Punch (Nov 15, 2005)

Ya get what you pay for.


----------



## PlankflooR (Jun 29, 2006)

I wouldn't buy it. I work at a flooring plant, and you really don't want a wear layer thinner than 3/16th thick for engineered flooring. I wouldn't buy anything that cheap. Like Zero Punch said, you get what you pay for. I've handled wood flooring that thin before, and I don't think that it would stand up to 3 years of abuse. And if the flooring is Made in China, forget about it. The quality is terrible, and even @ $1.97 a sqft, it is still not worth it.:no: Just my opinion.


----------



## Floorwizard (Dec 5, 2003)

my opinion too.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

4th vote of agreement on cheap flooring material...


----------



## Mame37 (Jun 5, 2008)

*GREAT product*

We've actually had ours installed for several years now, and the Cryntel product is fabulous! We have pets and were afraid their nails would scratch up the floor, but no problems at all! I would recommend this particular product, especially in Chestnut, to anyone!


----------



## Allison1888 (Mar 16, 2008)

I agree that you get what you pay for. Don't go too cheap or you'll be replacing it -- and spending your time or your money to do it over again in a few years.


----------



## HardwoodGuy (Jun 7, 2008)

I happen to disagree with flooring made in China thesedays. Yes, seven or eight years ago I would have told any salesman pushing the stuff to hit the door, but there has been some great improvement.

As far as these thin engineered floors I used to feel the same way, but everyone has their different budget range. With a careful household there's no reason why they can't last 15 to twenty years. I've seen some 10 and 15 year engineered floors that have been well cared for and look good as new.

If price is an issue, there's always cabin grade flooring.

http://www.hardwoodinstaller.com/hardwoodinstaller/hardwood-floors-cabin-grade.htm


----------



## TopTipper (Dec 29, 2008)

There must be a lot of other factors than a simple yes or no. These might include; your budget, how often the area is used and how heavy the usage is, is there frequent exposure to water? etc. In an ideal world we could all afford top dollar for top quality but that's not always how the cookie crumbles.


----------



## tolbit (Feb 27, 2010)

*I have this Floor*

we Installed this brand 3 years ago and we have 2 dogs and 2 cats and it looks great still today.


----------

